# correções gramáticas



## troxweb

Olá todos! 

a minha proffesora disse que este texto tem erros... mas eu não sei como corregi-los, alguma ajuda por favor?

obrigado, 

tom


<<No entanto, a presencia dos lisboetas genuínos e os seus comentários fazem que o filme conta com um nível mais alto da autenticidade. Também um bom atributo do filme foi a cobertura ampla dos tópicos, que incluem um pouco da geografia, a história e as coisas culturais que estão tão importantes na vida duma cidade. Por outro lado, foram outras coisas que podiam ter sido melhor. Por exemplo, passou muito tempo em falar de eventos históricos e não mencionou muito da cultura excepto pelo fado. Em função da qualidade da produção e filmagem, tudo foi bastante profissional mas as vezes a música pareceu antiquada e estragada.>>


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Na ordem:

- presença
- são tão importantes
- _a_ falar
- Não estou certo, mas usaria - _Com relação à _ou _Quanto à_
- _às _vezes

EDIT: Há outras possibilidades de correção: "fazem que o filme *conte *com um nível mais alto *de *autenticidade" ; "Por outro lado, *há *outras coisas que podiam ter sido melhor (talvez aqui você pudesse colocar uma palavra para complementar sua idéia. Algo como _desenvolvidas, aproveitadas, trabalhadas, etc._)"

E não entendi o que você quis dizer com música _estragada_. Acho que você deveria ter usado outro adjetivo aí.


----------



## dificilima

troxweb said:


> <<No entanto, a presença dos lisboetas genuínos e os seus comentários fazem que o filme conta conte com um nível mais alto da de autenticidade. Também um bom atributo do filme foi a cobertura ampla dos tópicos, que incluem incluíam um pouco da geografia, a história e as coisas culturais que são tão importantes na vida duma cidade. Por outro lado, foram há outras coisas que podiam ter sido melhores. Por exemplo, passou muito tempo em a falar de eventos históricos e não mencionou muito da cultura excepto pelo fado. Em função da Quanto à qualidade da produção e filmagem, tudo foi bastante profissional mas às vezes a música pareceu antiquada e estragada??.>>



Recomendaría substituir *as coisas culturais* por *a cultura* ou *os aspectos culturais*. 

Me soaria melhor se falasse "da geografia, da história e das coisas."


----------



## troxweb

Muito obridago pela sua ajuda. Uma pequena coisa mais... 

é correcto dizer...
"O narrador brevemente viaja através das ruas e distritos dando alguma informação sobre a história, a cultura, a posição geográfica e a gastronomia lisboeta."


----------



## FranParis

"O narrador viaja brevemente através de ruas e distritos, dando alguma informação sobre a história, a cultura, a posição geográfica e a gastronomia lisboetas."

Acho que quer dizer que a viagem não dura muito tempo..


----------



## belf

"O narrador viaja brevemente através das ruas e distritos..." não está errado, mas me parece que logo em seguida algum complemento deveria aparecer, por exemplo : "O narrador viaja brevemente através das ruas e distritos de Lisboa..." (Desconsiderar se o contexto permitir)

Outras opções :

"O narrador viaja brevemente por ruas e distritos..."
"O narrador viaja brevemente pelas ruas e distritos (da cidade)..."

Minha versão final :

O narrador viaja brevemente por ruas e distritos, dando algumas informações sobre a história, a cultura, a posição geográfica e a gastronomia de Lisboa.

"dando alguma informação sobre a história, a cultura, a posição geográfica e a gastronomia lisboetas." (Talvez até esteja gramaticalmente correto, mas esse s de lisboetas na minha opinião de falante não culto da língua portuguesa soa horrível)

"dando alguma informação sobre a história, a cultura, a posição geográfica e a gastronomia lisboeta." (Soa melhor)


----------



## Marcio Afonso

belf said:


> "dando alguma informação sobre a história, a cultura, a posição geográfica e a gastronomia lisboetas." (Talvez até esteja gramaticalmente correto, mas esse s de lisboetas na minha opinião de falante não culto da língua portuguesa soa horrível)
> 
> "dando alguma informação sobre a história, a cultura, a posição geográfica e a gastronomia lisboeta." (Soa melhor)


 
Concordo.

O que ocorre é que, no primeiro caso, há concordância gramatical e, no segundo, concordância atrativa. Ambas estão corretas. Mas, como já disseram, nesse caso a concordância atrativa soa melhor.


----------



## magdala

Desculpem-me mas "O narrador viaja brevemente" soa tão estranho!

Não acham que ficaria melhor, p.e. " o narrador faz uma curta/breve viagem através das ruas e distritos..."?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

magdala said:


> Desculpem-me mas "O narrador viaja brevemente" soa tão estranho!
> 
> Não acham que ficaria melhor, p.e. " o narrador faz uma curta/breve viagem através das ruas e distritos..."?




Muito melhor, realmente.


----------



## jazyk

> O que ocorre é que, no primeiro caso, há concordância gramatical e, no segundo, concordância atrativa. Ambas estão corretas. Mas, como já disseram, nesse caso a concordância atrativa soa melhor.


Concordo que soa melhor, talvez por posição geográfica estar tão próxima. Posição geográfica lisboeta é muito estranho.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

jazyk said:


> Concordo que soa melhor, talvez por posição geográfica estar tão próxima. Posição geográfica lisboeta é muito estranho.


 
Verdade, talvez fosse melhor substituir _lisboeta_ por _de Lisboa, _não acha?


----------



## jazyk

Não, acho que pode deixar do jeito que está, o que não se deveria fazer, na minha opinião, é colocar aquele s depois de gastronomia.


----------



## jazyk

Estava pensando agora: não seria melhor culinária lisboeta? Mas gastronomia e culinária são tão parecidos, que não estou certo da minha resposta.


----------



## magdala

Pessoalmente, acho que a correcção do Francis(... através de ruas e distritos, dando alguma informação sobre a *história*, a *cultura*, a *posição* *geográfica* e a *gastronomia* lisboetas) está correcta. *H*ouve uma enumeração de dados informativos sobre lisboa, o que obriga a um *S* final (ou o plural) na palavra lisboetas. E dizer lisboetas penso que é mais específico que de Lisboa. Não crei que seja o mesmo dizer sou de Lisboa e sou lisboeta. Ou será que o sono já me está a dar voltas ao cerebelo?
como comentou belf"O narrador viaja brevemente através das ruas e distritos..." não está errado, mas me parece que logo em seguida algum complemento deveria aparecer, por exemplo : "O narrador viaja brevemente através das ruas e distritos de Lisboa..." (Desconsiderar se o contexto permitir)

Por outro lado, se ficar das, parece que ficou incompleto. 
Inté...


----------



## jazyk

Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra, em sua _Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_, ensinam:

Se os substantivos são do _mesmo gênero _e do _singular, _o adjetivo toma o gênero (masculino ou feminino) dos substantivos e, quanto ao número, vai:

a)para o singular (concordância mais comum):

A professora estava com um *vestido e *um *chapéu escuro.
*Estudo a *língua e *a *literatura portuguesa.

*b)para o plural (concordância mais rara):

A professora estava com um *vestido e* um *chapéu escuros.
*Estudo a *língua e* a *literatura portuguesas.


*


----------



## edite estrela

troxweb said:


> Olá todos!
> 
> a minha proffesora disse que este texto tem erros... mas eu não sei como corregi-los, alguma ajuda por favor?
> 
> obrigado,
> 
> tom
> 
> 
> <<No entanto, a presencia dos lisboetas genuínos e os seus comentários fazem que o filme conta com um nível mais alto da autenticidade. Também um bom atributo do filme foi a cobertura ampla dos tópicos, que incluem um pouco da geografia, a história e as coisas culturais que estão tão importantes na vida duma cidade. Por outro lado, foram outras coisas que podiam ter sido melhor. Por exemplo, passou muito tempo em falar de eventos históricos e não mencionou muito da cultura excepto pelo fado. Em função da qualidade da produção e filmagem, tudo foi bastante profissional mas as vezes a música pareceu antiquada e estragada.>>


 
O texto sem erros:

"No entanto, a presença de lisboetas genuínos e dos seus comentários fazem com que o filme conte com um nível mais alto de autenticidade. Outro bom atributo do filme foi a cobertura ampla dos tópicos que incluem um pouco da geografia, história e cultura que são tão importantes na vida de uma cidade. Por outro lado houve outras coisas que podiam ter sido melhores. Por exemplo, passou muito tempo a falar de eventos históricos e não mencionou muito da cultura excepto pelo fado. Em termos de qualidade da produção e filmagem foi tudo bastante profissional mas às vezes a música pareceu antiquada e...."

Não sei o que queres dizer com música estragada. Será o som que estava distorcido ou pouco claro? Se for nesse sentido será "...música pareceu antiquada e distorcida" ou "...antiquada e com pouca qualidade"

Este é o teu texto sem erros, no entanto pode ser melhorado em termos de contrução. Eu escreveria assim:

"No entanto, a presença de lisboetas genuínos e dos seus comentários tornam o filme mais autêntico. Outro aspecto positivo foi a cobertura ampla de tópicos como a geografia, história e cultura que são bastante importantes na vida de uma cidade. Por outro lado houve alguns pontos que poderiam ter sido melhores. Por exemplo: concentrou-se muito nos eventos históricos e quase não mencionou os aspectos culturais, limitando-se apenas ao fado. Quanto à qualidade da produção e filmagem foi tudo muito profissional mas a música por vezes pareceu antiquada e distorcida."


----------



## edite estrela

"O narrador viaja brevemente através das ruas e distritos..." 

apenas um à parte:
Lisboa não tem distritos. Lisboa é um distrito ao qual pertencem vários concelhos e freguesias. Portugal é dividido em vários distritos que por sua vez se dividem em vários concelhos também estes divididos em várias freguesias.
O concelho capital de distrito tem sempre o mesmo nome de distrito, ou seja, Lisboa é um distrito e também um concelho que se divide em várias freguesias: alfama, graça, sta engrácia, castelo, mercês, s. bento, sta catarina, s. joão, alvalade, benfica, pena, penha de frança e muitas mais.
No entanto, neste caso julgo que o que queres dizer é "...através das ruas e bairros..."


----------



## magdala

edite estrela said:


> Bem observado edite estrela! essa escapou-nos!


----------

